# Apache spinnt... (Seite wurde nicht gefunden)



## Lemmingz Shadow (21. Januar 2003)

Hi zusammen,

Ich habe hier ein ziemliches Problem. Ich wollte heute wie immer anfangen zu coden, aber plötzlich spinnt mein Apache (mit PHP, MySql & Perl) rum. Wenn ich auf irgendwelche Links klicke kommt seit heute zielich oft die Meldung "Die Seite würde nicht gefunden" Gestern haben die gleichen PHP Scripte in denen die Links sind aber noch ohne Probleme funktioniert!

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?

P.S. Der Server läuft unter WinXP und ich habe schon alles komplett neu installiert!

P.P.S: Die Links sehen z.B. so aus:



> http://localhost:9000/php/php.exe/projekt/admin/adm_edit.php?who=1



Wenn ich anstatt "who=1" z.B. "who=13" eingebe funzt es. (Es sind natürlich beide Fälle in der Datenbank enthalten)

Schönen Dank im Vorraus, Lemmingz Shadow


----------



## Lemmingz Shadow (22. Januar 2003)

Noch mal ein Nachtrag:

ich habe rausgefunden, dass immer wenn in den PHP-Scripten require oder include auftaucht, es nicht mehr weitergeht. ("Die Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden")

Kann sich das jemand erklären?


----------

